# Differences in Trade Tip 2 vs Trade Tip 3



## charlie34446 (Mar 11, 2021)

Good morning. I’m new to this forum and I searched prior to posting this. My question is this: With regard to paint sprayers, what are the differences between “Trade tip 2” and “Trade tip 3” spray tips? Google wasn’t much of a help.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

charlie34446 said:


> Good morning. I’m new to this forum and I searched prior to posting this. My question is this: With regard to paint sprayers, what are the differences between “Trade tip 2” and “Trade tip 3” spray tips? Google wasn’t much of a help.
> Thanks in advance.


1"?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

charlie34446 said:


> Good morning. I’m new to this forum and I searched prior to posting this. My question is this: With regard to paint sprayers, what are the differences between “Trade tip 2” and “Trade tip 3” spray tips? Google wasn’t much of a help.
> Thanks in advance.


I don't own a Wagner sprayer, but assume that is what you are referring to?


----------



## charlie34446 (Mar 11, 2021)

Well, i keep seeing tips either listed as tt2 or tt3 and the stem on the 3 looks a little longer. Other than that, I don’t see what the difference is.. And Yes, Wagner/Titan


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

charlie34446 said:


> Well, i keep seeing tips either listed as tt2 or tt3 and the stem on the 3 looks a little longer. Other than that, I don’t see what the difference is.. And Yes, Wagner/Titan


I’ve been happy with Titan Synergy Fine Finish tips for trim work, and standard Titan tips for general use.

Not sure about Wagners tips, maybe somebody else knows the answer...


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Holland said:


> I’ve been happy with Titan Synergy Fine Finish tips for trim work, and standard Titan tips for general use.
> 
> Not sure about Wagners tips, maybe somebody else knows the answer...


Its referring to the fan size, seems to only be some kind of Chinese ebay knock off nomenclature.
FYI Wagner/Titan is the same company

@charlie34446 Buy real tips not cheap chinese junk


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Its referring to the fan size, seems to only be some kind of Chinese ebay knock off nomenclature.
> FYI Wagner/Titan is the same company
> 
> @charlie34446 Buy real tips not cheap chinese junk


I don't think thats the correct answer...
TT3 is commonly used in Australia to reference the entire line of tips. cost over $50/each au.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

At $2.67 each you can get all 6! Less than the price of coffee at Starbucks. 









2.08US $ 24% OFF|2/3/4/5/6 Series Airless Spray Tip Nozzle For Titan Wagner Graco Paint Sprayer - Tool Parts - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

charlie34446 said:


> Good morning. I’m new to this forum and I searched prior to posting this. My question is this: With regard to paint sprayers, what are the differences between “Trade tip 2” and “Trade tip 3” spray tips? Google wasn’t much of a help.
> Thanks in advance.


Welcome to PT.
I am also having trouble finding info regarding TT2 vs TT3. However, they appear to be the common name for Wagner tips in Australia, also being used in Germany, and possible other countries. TT3 appears to be the current line of tips in all sizes. although I did read that TT2 had a 24" wide pattern somewhere, but could not confirm that anywhere else.

Why not call Wagner, and let PT know what the answer is?

(note- the Aliexpress knock-offs listed in earlier post are not in fact genuine Wagner TT2 or TT3 products, and should b avoided).


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Holland said:


> Welcome to PT.
> I am also having trouble finding info regarding TT2 vs TT3. However, they appear to be the common name for Wagner tips in Australia, also being used in Germany, and possible other countries. TT3 appears to be the current line of tips in all sizes. although I did read that TT2 had a 24" wide pattern somewhere, but could not confirm that anywhere else.
> 
> Why not call Wagner, and let PT know what the answer is?
> ...


All I saw were listing on ebay for chinesium tips 🔍


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

translation: "Trade Tip 2 is now Trade Tip 3"


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

That looks EXACTLY like the Titan TR-1 tips. Just yellow instead of red. 

Good tips, if that's the case.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Masterwork said:


> That looks EXACTLY like the Titan TR-1 tips. Just yellow instead of red.
> 
> Good tips, if that's the case.


Wagner is the same company as Titan...


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Wagner is the same company as Titan...


You already said that.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Masterwork said:


> You already said that.


Well if you are wondering why they look like the same tip its because they came from the same production line.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Well if you are wondering why they look like the same tip its because they came from the same production line.


You were telling the guy to buy real tips, "not cheap Chinese junk". I'm just letting him know that they are good quality tips. Not junk.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Masterwork said:


> You were telling the guy to buy real tips, "not cheap Chinese junk". I'm just letting him know that they are good quality tips. Not junk.


IDK I searched for TT3 airless tips and all I could find were $5 packs from china on ebay


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> IDK I searched for TT3 airless tips and all I could find were $5 packs from china on ebay











I feel like I'm winning.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

How do I get on that list?


----------

